# Bà bầu bổ sung canxi loại nào ?



## nhungnguyen (8/8/19)

Thuốc canxi cho bà bầu dạng nước có giúp dễ uống hơn? Trong thai kỳ, bổ sung canxi qua thực phẩm thôi chưa đủ. Bài viết này gợi ý giúp bà bầu biết đến các loại canxi tốt nhất hiện nay.

*Tại sao cần bổ sung canxi trong suốt thai kỳ?*
Trong suốt thai kỳ, cả mẹ và bé đều cần một lượng canxi nhất định để phát triển khỏe mạnh.
Ba tháng đầu: khoảng thời gian hình thành và phát triển phôi thai. Mỗi ngày mẹ bầu cần cung cấp đủ 800mg canxi.
Ba tháng tiếp theo: giai đoạn bắt đầu hình thành khung xương ở thai nhi. Để tăng cường hấp thụ canxi, bác sĩ khuyên mẹ bầu nên tắm nắng. Đặc biệt là vào sáng sớm để thúc đẩy quá trình tổng hợp Vitamin D. Đồng thời, mẹ bầu cần có những động tác hoạt động nhẹ nhàng để tăng sự linh hoạt của các khớp xương, cải thiện tình trạng xương. Giai đoạn này mẹ bầu cần được cung cấp đủ 1200mg canxi.
Ba tháng cuối: thời kì các khung xương của bé dần ổn định. Mỗi ngày, mẹ bầu cần khoảng 1500 mg canxi để đảm bảo quá trình phát triển của bé ổn định. Đồng thời giúp bảo vệ hệ cấu trúc xương của mẹ được khỏe mạnh.
Sau sinh: Việc bổ sung canxi giai đoạn này giúp sức khỏe mẹ bầu được hồi phục nhanh chóng. Bên cạnh đó giúp cung cấp đầy đủ canxi cho bé qua sữa mẹ.

*Bà bầu nên uống canxi nước hay viên?*
Sức khỏe cho mẹ bầu là vấn đề quan trọng và được đặt lên hàng đầu. Trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm canxi dành cho bà bầu. Canxi hiện nay chủ yếu chia làm 2 loại: canxi dạng nước cho bà bầu và canxi dạng viên uống.

Dưới dạng dung dịch, canxi dễ hòa tan và dễ hấp thu. Đồng thời, việc mẹ bầu bổ sung canxi dạng nước cũng giúp kiểm soát dịch acid dạ dày tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên canxi hữu cơ dạng nước trong nhiều sản phẩm chưa bổ sung đủ lượng canxi cần thiết khi mang thai. Liều lượng canxi trong các thuốc canxi cho bà bầu dạng nước khó kiểm soát. Các mẹ cần chú ý đến liều lượng canxi nguyên tố khác với canxi hợp chất trên bao bì. Hơn thế, trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại canxi dạng khó hấp thu nên bà bầu cần cân nhắc khi lựa chọn.
Ở dạng viên uống, canxi rất phong phú. Có loại canxi hữu cơ, canxi vô cơ với các thành phần khác nhau. Canxi dạng viên thông thường không dễ hấp thu như canxi dạng nước cho bà bầu. Trong đó, canxi viên nén chứa canxi carbonat là dạng khó hấp thu nhất.

Canxi cho bà bầu dạng viên tiện dùng, dễ mang theo. Đặc biệt, viên uống canxi phù hợp với các bà bầu hay bị buồn nôn, trào ngược dạ dày. Bà bầu có thể chọn các loại viên sủi, viên nang chứa canxi tự nhiên dạng nano… để sử dụng.

Lựa chọn viên uống hay canxi dạng nước cho mẹ bầu phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố. Các mẹ cân nhắc sao cho phù hợp sở thích của mình, đáp ứng với nhu cầu, đảm bảo an toàn cho mẹ và bé.

*Bổ sung canxi theo chỉ định của bác sĩ*
Khi bổ sung canxi, cần tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ để bổ sung đúng liều lượng, thời gian. Thiếu canxi khiến bà bầu bị tê chân, tê tay… Thừa canxi gây nguy cơ sỏi thận…

Thời điểm bổ sung canxi là vào buổi sáng. Tránh uống canxi sau 2 giờ chiều.
Không nên uống canxi vào buổi tối.
Canxi chỉ cần đủ không cần thừa
Lượng canxi cung cấp cho cơ thể cần tính toán cả viên bổ sung và canxi từ thực phẩm ăn hàng ngày. Vậy nên, chỉ cần bổ sung canxi khi chế độ ăn không đủ, đặc biệt các đối tượng có nhu cầu canxi lớn.

Nên bổ sung canxi nano cho hấp thu không kém thuốc canxi dạng nước cho bà bầu
Việc cung cấp đầy đủ canxi cho mẹ bầu trong suốt thai kỳ là rất quan trọng. Các sản phẩm bổ sung canxi dạng nước mang nhiều ưu điểm như dễ dàng hấp thu. Nhưng khi cần mang theo để bổ sung trong ngày làm việc thì đây chưa phải lựa chọn lý tưởng. Nếu như canxi dạng nước cho bà bầu còn tồn tại nhiều bất tiện, khó định lượng được lượng uống thì canxi dạng viên khắc phục được nhược điểm đó. Tìm hiểu và lựa chọn sản phẩm thật phù hợp để đảm bảo bổ sung đầy đủ canxi là cần thiết.


----------

